
Zapcc: a faster C++ compiler - matt42
http://www.zapcc.com/
======
bowlofstew
previous discussion @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9592601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9592601)

~~~
matt42
Thanks for the notice

